# Mossberg thought?



## aaronious45 (Dec 15, 2011)

http://www.mossberg.com/images/Mossberg_Guns/930/New/41026.gif

It's cool but I don't get why you would want a tactical lever action


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

It's a bastardization of an American classic.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Is that even real??


----------



## Tyee Dave (Oct 24, 2007)

I suppose it would be cool if you are a Terminator....


----------



## tonyd (Jun 6, 2011)

if it makes some moran feel like rambo thay will sell it


----------



## JGill (Jan 13, 2012)

I prefer the classic look.


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

Some people will buy anything... This is just as ridiculous as the "zombie" stuff being marketed. Sadly, people are foolish enough to buy the stuff...


----------



## JoeKing (Apr 1, 2011)

That is the same rifle that John Wayne carried in Nam.


----------



## Fanner50 (Oct 25, 2011)

OMG.........someone please wish it into the cornfield.


----------



## rob883 (Oct 3, 2007)

hey it does not matter what you want to sell only what other people will buy.A fool and their money are soon parted !!


----------



## Apollo46 (Jan 2, 2011)

I will be buying one......a tactical lever action shotgun, enough said


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Apollo46 said:


> I will be buying one......a tactical lever action shotgun, enough said


It's not a shotgun. It's chambered in the highly tactical .30-30 round.


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Really???


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

If it don't start with AR or AK I'm just not feelin it!


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

aaronious45 said:


> It's cool...........


Nope........... no it's not.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

For the zombie hunting cowboys of the new old west. Or something.


----------



## CootCommander (Aug 24, 2008)

This and that show doomsday preppers have me itching to start training "survivalists". Shouldn't be too hard to cash in on most of those tards.


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

+2 for the preppers on tv.I think its great they are stock piling,food & whiskey for the real survialist.I mean "Really",no body armor,no real explosives,no night or thermal imaging vision,easy pickins!HAHAHA


----------



## aaronious45 (Dec 15, 2011)

bigbulls said:


> Nope........... no it's not.
> 
> Maybe not cool...more like different or never been done? I just can't figure out who they are marketing to..tactical shooters? No..cowboy action? No.. 30 year old dorks that live at their parents house don't have jobs and play video games all day? Hmmm


----------



## aaronious45 (Dec 15, 2011)

MrFish said:


> It's not a shotgun. It's chambered in the highly tactical .30-30 round.


Lol.. I hear the usmc is going to switch to the 30-30 for its far superior ballistics to the 308...:jester:


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

aaronious45 said:


> Lol.. I hear the usmc is going to switch to the 30-30 for its far superior ballistics to the 308...:jester:


You can get them fitted with grenade launcher sights for anything over 200 yds.


----------



## aaronious45 (Dec 15, 2011)

The most deadly part of the weapon is the bayonet....grenade launcher sights..lol


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

> No.. 30 year old dorks that live at their parents house don't have jobs and play video games all day? Hmmm


Yep, I think you hit the nail on the head.


----------



## mongoose45 (Feb 7, 2012)

Oh, c'mon! Please tell me that's Photoshop. I have a great fondness for Mossberg. If that thing's real they just lost a lot of respect points . If one of you buys it please don't ask me to ninjafy it for you... please.


----------

